# Blade or dropaway and which one



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Which rest is everyone shooting for indoors? and which one!
Blade rest
Dropaway


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

TrophyTaker Spring Steel 1 (blade), wide 0.012" for some 2712's w/ 250gr points.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Im also using Trophy Taker spring steel 2 with best .012 blade. I did try a. Limb driver buy my groupings where better with the Trophy Taker.


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

AAE Pro Blade

Indoors = .008 wide (X7 2312's)
Outdoors = .010 narrow (ACG 480's)

-pat13b


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

indoor/outdoor protuner with new verti-klik jesse mount check out Britesite.us


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hamskea Versa-Rest using bottom limb mode. Of course, I can convert the rest to a blade rest and either lock it down or use the tension adjustment.

Reason is due to intentional tremor making it difficult to control keeping the arrow on the rest while drawing the bow. I can use the wider launcher by using the fall-away mode.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Trophy taker 1&2. .010 narrow for x10 pro tours with a 120grain point for outdoors. .010 narrow with a shim added under blade for 2712's with 300grain pro pin point for NFAA.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you for all your input here, I have a TT spring steel with a .010 narrow blade for fullbore shafts, 50 lbs. 28" draw 31" arrow 200 grain pro points, I was thinking of shortening my shaft length but I am not sure, I am just getting back into indoor and really need some good advice, I am shooting a Mathews Drenalin LD.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Almost exactly the same arrow and bow specs as my son's set-up except I have him shooting a 010 wide. Working great out of his set-up (albeit he is shooting a Hoyt and not a Mathews  ) - he shot 59x the other night, missed one in his first end and cleaned out the rest of the way and looked like he probably his > 50 inside-out along the way. If you have no issues bouncing the arrow off the narrow then that shouldn't hurt. I think your Mathews has a little more pop to it than my son's CE w/ cam.5+ so you could possibly get away with the shorter arrow. Maybe try cutting 3 down to 30", shoot them and see how they group. If no worse or better then trim the rest of the arrows down to match. Only out 3 arrows that way if the groups get worse.

>>------->


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Bingo!!! And I am LOVING the 3d rest!! Awesome rest for sure!!!


QUOTE=brtesite;1062624367]indoor/outdoor protuner with new verti-klik jesse mount check out Britesite.us[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

CHPro said:


> Almost exactly the same arrow and bow specs as my son's set-up except I have him shooting a 010 wide. Working great out of his set-up (albeit he is shooting a Hoyt and not a Mathews  ) - he shot 59x the other night, missed one in his first end and cleaned out the rest of the way and looked like he probably his > 50 inside-out along the way. If you have no issues bouncing the arrow off the narrow then that shouldn't hurt. I think your Mathews has a little more pop to it than my son's CE w/ cam.5+ so you could possibly get away with the shorter arrow. Maybe try cutting 3 down to 30", shoot them and see how they group. If no worse or better then trim the rest of the arrows down to match. Only out 3 arrows that way if the groups get worse.
> 
> >>------->


Thank you I will be trying this out tomorrow at the shop, I will post some pics of my set up as well


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hamskea Versa Rest all the way! Tim's 300/28X to lead the first day of the 2011 Utah Open!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats awesome Tim is a machine!


----------

